# 50%-Off coupon for all past customers!



## Morrus (Sep 5, 2006)

If you've purchased an EN Publishing product from the EN World GameStore in the past, and you allow publisher emails from the GameStore, you'll have received a coupon by email which gives you 50% off your next EN Publishing product purchase. 

This is just a small "thank you" from us at ENP.


----------



## Sephera (Sep 18, 2006)

Um...for us newbies...how do we make sure we're receiving the advertising emails that would qualify us for this offer?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 18, 2006)

Just check the "Allow publishers to mail me" box in your shop account settings.


----------

